# Ebay ..... HELP!!!!!



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Everything was lookin good on the cardinale train & the winner turned out to be the guy from italy , told him I did not want to ship overseas, what do I do, see if he'll pay the additional shipping & send insured, or somehow go back to the next highest bid. 
why do people have to mess up a simple thing!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

*ebay help*

When u originally listed the item did u select no international sales?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I listed US only lower 48


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

At the bottom of the listing. paypal only & then US only
I also emailed the guy & sain I was NOT comfortable with it!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Rusty, from your ad:

All sales are final, no returns, will ship within a few days of payment.

Pay pal only 

US only lower 48

Obviously the guy can't read. Contact ebay and paypal to refuse his payment.

Relist it


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you adjust your shipping option to reflect only domestic shipping. It would have been an option as you listed it.

As the item has ended, I am unable to see the shipping details.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

*shipping*

From my experience u should be able to invoice him with a new shipping quote since u had listed lower 48 only! If he doesn't like it then I believe u can offer it to next bidder I may be wrong on this but just going by what I have had to do in the past!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I emailed this guy several times, he quoted 50 55 to send it over there, if he pays the difference in shipping after I get a quote should I just sent it insured & hope it arrives in good shape.
He already paid, waiting for advice before I email him!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Do me a favor guys, check out my packaging idea in the cardinal train, for sale elsewhere post, will aluminum coated in there be allowed to even go overseas?
Thanks in advance ,Rich.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

If Insured and paid via Paypal, you should have no issue as long as he pays the freight and insurance. I have done it often enough, just do not go for the slowest shipping option, I make them pay for and use a higher one, the length of time to ship affects your feedback, and the slow boats are killers.

Craig

Oh and your packaging looks great to me.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

If he is willing to pay the shipping difference I would insure it and ship it not sure on the aluminum though!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok I emailed him this!
I'm a little dissapointed that you bid on this, I did not want to ship over seas, with that said if you agree to pay the additional shipping & insurance I will send the item to you, I will go to the post office tomorrow am & get an exact quote & then contact you, if this is agreeable then I will continue with the sale. Thank you rhucke


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Ok I emailed him this!
> I'm a little dissapointed that you bid on this, I did not want to ship over seas, with that said if you agree to pay the additional shipping & insurance I will send the item to you, I will go to the post office tomorrow am & get an exact quote & then contact you, if this is agreeable then I will continue with the sale. Thank you rhucke


You are in no way obligated to ship to him, He payed with Paypal right? If you want just give the money back. 
Did you go through his feed back?
Does he buy a lot from the states?
Or pack it good and insure it, what happens after that should not be your problem, I guess.
I would tack on a little extra for your troubles.

Next time do this,

No International Shipping!!
As big as you can type.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK guys, problem solved, he must have a friend in N.Y. he left a local shipping address, all that stress for nothing! hwell: Rich.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool, Glad it worked out!

Craig


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> OK guys, problem solved, he must have a friend in N.Y. he left a local shipping address, all that stress for nothing! hwell: Rich.



Tack on an extra 5 bucks for stress.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess I should have looked there first, but later I went to try & do a shipping quote & saw the address, felt like a dumb as........  But it's over now I've learned not to go off the deep end & panic before i get all the info!
Boy, with all the stuff I have it will be years of this stuff! hwell: Rich.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> I guess I should have looked there first, but later I went to try & do a shipping quote & saw the address, felt like a dumb as........  But it's over now I've learned not to go off the deep end & panic before i get all the info!
> Boy, with all the stuff I have it will be years of this stuff! hwell: Rich.



Are you in a hurry to get rid of them?
You will get more, it might take longer but,
take your time/ post good pictures/ pack them well and ship them quick.
Unless you have to sell them real quick, I would even wait to say November. E bay for trains picks up in the wintertime.

I think that one went well, that was a good price you got right?

I think your better off selling on e bay then here because of the asking price you have to post here. You asked $225 here and did not get a bite. Look what you got on e bay.

Do your research before you list, your listing/wording might have made the sale.
It is better then just listing something like, concor special for sale. The research makes the item more interesting.

But do post a link here to your sale, advertise them for free.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I may have gotten lucky on that one, seemed like 2 guys really wanted it & money was not a problem, that guy still has to get it shipped from NY to Italy

Theres no rush, we discussed the set here, estimated at least 225 to250. since it had lights & interiors with KaDee's & the set that went for 213 only had the couplers. 

Here I will use a lower end of the range I see on ebay or get here, trying to return the favor for all the help you guys have given me. also 9% off just for saving the ebay fees!

Gotta go back & dig through that steamer box, saw a double rivarossi I didn't know was a twin!  

Thanks to all of you, got me through my first crazy sale! :thumbsup: Rich


----------



## JR59 (Oct 4, 2012)

If you guys accept international shipping, then you will get bidders from outside US and hopefully a better price for your items. I hope you guys don't think that the people outside US are Gangsters. I get dozend of boxes from ebay sellers in the US and Canada every year without a problem. Just my 2 cents.

Greetings from Switzerland
Jürg


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

JR59...they don't think outsiders are gangsters or a very few do.I've been told that many U.S. sellers won't ship international because they have to go to the postal office to do so.I've been told that when shipping inside U.S.,USPS picks up the parcels at their doorstep saving them the extra job,time and gas fees,etc.but doesn't for international shipping.I feel it's unfair for us foreigners but I understand that a seller who lives twenty miles out of town may see a definite advantage.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not just the drive to the PO, it's also the wait while they prepare the paperwork, and the forms you have to fill out. Also, if I get a return, the much greater shipping cost would have to be absorbed by me, at least the first half. Makes it less of a good deal to ship outside the US.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Shoot Rusty if you get the right amount of money why not ship it? the only extra thing you have to do is fill out a declarations paper for the set. With proper insurance you shouldn't have any problems with it. Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

You missed my feel like an idiot post, he left a N.Y. address.
As for foreign shipping, I'm so new at this, I just wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
No problem with foreigners, after all we're mosty a country decended from immagrants ! Rich.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> You missed my feel like an idiot post, he left a N.Y. address.
> As for foreign shipping, I'm so new at this, I just wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> No problem with foreigners, after all we're mosty a country decended from immagrants ! Rich.


 
I read all the post in this thread 

All of my Ebay auctions are World Wide. I have shipped trains to Brazil, Italy, New Zealand, Canada, Sandy Point ID and even Long Island:laugh:. I have not had any problems. The Paper work is all done by Ebay and comes out on my printer. I just have to take the package and all of the paper work to the post office.

I have no way of knowing how many of the second highest bidders were outside of the US, and It is the second highest bidder that sets the price not the winner. I feel that it is worth it to sell world wide.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It seems not all U.S. sellers think like you do and they probably have their reasons that aren't for me to argue.I've had a case about four years ago where an american seller was offering a wide collection of Peco turnouts,all brand new,that I roughly estimated at minimum U.S. $800. but stipulated shipping U.S. only.To me a $400. bid was a deal,being willing to possibly increase it if necessary.I emailed the seller,asked him to wave his restriction...he refused...and sold his stuff for $135.The buyer really struck gold there.

I'll never know if I would have paid that price since I don't know how much the buyer had bid but if he had had to overbid me,the seller would have made a much better sale.That was his loss...not mine.

Right now,I have a loco on "watch" on Ebay that ends on the week-end that I'm allowed to bid on.I want it real bad so I'll bid heavy so if a U.S. buyer takes it away from me he won't find it cheap...that much better for the seller,isn't it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Right now,I have a loco on "watch" on Ebay that ends on the week-end that I'm allowed to bid on.I want it real bad so I'll bid heavy so if a U.S. buyer takes it away from me he won't find it cheap...that much better for the seller,isn't it?


Well, I find that pretty offensive.  It's up to the seller to determine if he wants to sell outside his comfort zone.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Exactly,it's seller's option to have the broadest potential bidders list or not.When opening to outside U.S. potential buyers,he encounters the risk of having the extra trouble occasionally,but considering the percentage of U.S. bidders vs outsiders,it's still a minimal risk.On the other hand this has more chance of rising the prices a little higher on many auctions.

If I was a seller,I too would probably restrict sales to North-America as I've read a few times that some countries are a real pain to ship there.But a couple of U.S. sellers I bought from told me that sending to Canada is easy as can be.

But still,as I already said...it's still seller's choice.No offense meant by the way


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I tried to send to Canada once, it turned out to be a real PITA, then I just stuck to the US only. I'd like to broaden the market, but if I have to shag to the post office for every shipment, it really runs up the expense and time for shipping. For US, I can ship from my house with free pickups.

One day I'll have to take another look at shipping out of the country...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

These are valid points,no argument from me.I imagine the situation is different for many.If a seller lives next door to a relatively quiet PO,it may be a two minute thing.But if one has to drive fifteen miles to an under-staffed PO and has to wait an hour in line to ship...much different ordeal.I'd probably get caught once......


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

As I see that this issue has been resolved I would like to point out a common scam done on E-bay and other internet auction sites. The scam works like this.

International buyer buys the item and offers to pay extra to get you to ship overseas, insurance and all.

You get a little extra $$$ in your pocket so you say "sure why not" and you ship it.

The package gets stuck in customs for a few weeks (especally electronics which our trains fall into that category). Now the recipient uses the "insurance" for a lost shipment and demands to paypal his money back. Paypal and you get into it and since you cant gain any information on the item since it has not processed through customs Paypal sides with the recipiant and he gets his money back, you lose money and the item. Well about this same time he also gets the item as well and it was for free or for a few $$s and not the fair price that he really should have paid. 

E-bayers be warned. 

Massey


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Sounds like they need to revise their international shipping policy to allow for customs delays.

Carl


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hence why you should send it by trackable means!!! From go to whoa!!!

Pat


----------

